
Try not to use ad blockers, please - amitmerchant
https://www.amitmerchant.com/try-not-use-ad-blockers-please/
======
serf
>To conclude my point, I would just say if you feel the creator is helping you
with his/her in any way, please try not to use ad blockers! This is the last
thing we, creators, expect from readers.

The rub that ad-advocates never seem to mention : ad-affiliate networks really
don't give a shit about your readership, and they'll 1) readily serve your
readers malware, while 2) avoiding blame or investigation once they do -- and
this isn't even mentioning the tracking and privacy concerns one might have
with enabling ads within unstable or destabilizing world states.

At one point a few years ago it was said that something like 10-20 percent of
unauthorized MMORPG logins was due to targeted malware being spread among fan
sites via ad-affiliate networks using key-words and targeted market/interest
features.

Provide alternative ways for me to give you my money, if you think I (the
reader) gain value from the service.

Advocating for someone to turn off an ad-blocker nowadays is sort of akin to
game-developers telling purchasers to disable their firewall to play online.
Yeah, that's a solution, but it leads to numerous other issues, and is hugely
irresponsible on the part of the developer.

Trusting a third party to serve me relevant and safe ads is a pipe-dream that
has yet to come into reality.

~~~
amitmerchant
It's okay if you don't agree with my opinion. I'm not expecting everyone to
support my opinion. Maybe everyone isn't on the same boat. :)

------
simonblack
The problem with ads is that they throw data at browsing readers with no
consideration to the cost of the ads to those readers.

Several times I have been in situations where I have had very restrictive
monthly data download quotas. Try travelling in foreign countries and having a
monthly quota of a mere two gigabytes. That comes down to just 60 megabytes
per day. When a single ad can throw several megabytes of _unnecessary_ data
down the line, it soon ruins your browsing day.

I use an adblocker. I also permanently block all websites which insist on
cookies or registrations or paywalls before allowing entry.

